# Canon iP4200 Patrone schwarz [5] wird nicht erkannt



## computersupporter (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker. Die große schwarz- Patrone (PGI-5BK) wird seit kurzem nicht mehr erkannt. Die eingebaute LED blinkt. Am Drucker blinkt ebenfalls die zweite Taste (Achtung/FormFeed). In Windows kommt sofort die Meldung: "*Folgender Tintenbehälter wird nicht erkannt. Schwarz [5].* Der Druckvorgang kann nicht ausgeführt werden...

Ärgerlich dabei ist vor allem, dass ohne Komplett- Bestückung oder mit Fehlfunktion einer Patrone nicht ausgedruckt werden kann. Ich habe also nicht die Alternative, in einer Farbe auszudrucken oder die zweite (kleinere) schwarz- Patrone zu verwenden. Die große ist noch nicht leer, der Drucker erst ein halbes Jahr alt (Liefer- Original- Zustand). Canon *PIXMA iP4200x*.

Zeitweilig ließ sich die Fehlfunktion durch Wieder-Einsetzen derselben Patrone, regulärem Ausschalten und Wieder-Einschalten des Druckers beheben, wenn ich mich etwas mit dem Ausdruck beeilt habe. Nach ein paar Minuten jedoch kam die Fehler-Meldung wieder, usw.

Was bleibt? Patrone wechseln? Garantie geltend machen? Oder gibts noch nen Kniff, der weiterhelfen könnte?


V.G.
Roland


----------



## octo124 (16. Januar 2007)

Ist ein bei der grossen verkauften Stückzahl an Druckern mit Chippatronen ein Rätsel für alle - 3 x Holz, mich hats noch nicht erwischt (oder liegts daran, dass ich gleich nachdem die "recht vollen" Patronen   des Kaufdruckers über Leere meckerten, beherzt zum Refill griff und im Schnitt so ca. 5 x wiederbefüllte) - folgenden Tip:

Eine neue Patrone kaufen und Rechnung gut aufheben, Schachtel auch gleich.
Neue Patrone einsetzen und alte (defekt) Patrone mit Rechnung der gekauften beim Händler reklamieren.

Alle kommen damit zum Zug:
Du als Kunde hast eine neue Patrone, der Händler bekommt diese auch ersetzt oder gutgeschrieben und Canon bekommt seinen defekten Kram retour.

(Anmerkung eines Users: das einzige was man wohl beachten sollte ist, dass auf der verpackung unten bei der lasche zum öffnen des kartons eine serien
nummer eingedruckt ist - diese ist auch auf der patrone.
ich hab die lasche einfach sauber abgerissen. ich wurde zwar nicht
nach der serien nummer oder etwas anderem gefragt, aber das muss ja nicht bei jedem händler so sein.)

Ansonsten werf mal nen Blick auf dieses hier:
http://www.druckerchannel.de/artikel.php?ID=1208
http://www.druckerchannel.de/artikel.php?ID=1684
Denk mal preiswerte Alternativen, obwohl ich was andres nutze - kannst ja mal nach frankentinte googeln *g*.


----------



## computersupporter (17. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank, octo 124! Die Hinweise sind hilfreich. *Etliche User gleichen oder ähnlichen Drucker- Typs haben solche Probleme*, wie ich sie bei meinem Drucker geschildert habe, und viele andere noch dazu. Das ist allerdings etwas verwirrend. *Diese Chip- Technologie an den Patronen ist das Übel*.  

Da ich noch die original- Patronen im Drucker habe und bei der besagten Patrone die LED blinkt, die Fehlermeldungen teils unterschiedlich sind, ist zu befürchten, dass es ein Software- Problem des Druckers ist. Genaues läßt sich aber noch nicht sagen und ich bin mir noch nicht im Klaren, wie ich zur Fehlerbehebung letztendlich vorgehe. Da es wohl kaum möglich sein wird, eine original- Patrone für die erforderliche *Fehlereingrenzung* erstattet zu bekommen, werde ich den Drucker wahrscheinlich als Garantie-Fall beim Händler zurückgeben. Rechnung habe ich eben gerade gefunden ;-] 

Ein User gebrauchte den Begriff "_Chip-Gängelei_". Zutreffend, wie ich finde. Ob ich den Drucker wieder kaufen würde? Definitif NEIN.

Dieser und andere Fehler dürften bei Canon hinlänglich bekannt sein. Eine Rückruf- Funktion der betroffenen Drucker wie bei den Fahrzeugherstellern wäre begrüßenswert. Mir scheint, daß der Endverbraucher wieder einmal der Fehler- Tester auf eigene Kosten geworden ist.

Gruß,
Roland


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Es geht noch schlimmer.....
Die Modelle von Epson haben einen internen Zähler, nach (ich glaube) 8.000 Druck geht rein garnichts mehr.
Noch schlimmer ist es dass nicht nur die gedruckten Seiten gezählt werden, sondern auch z.b. das reinigen oder ausrichten der Patronen.
Man wird nur auf den Support verwiesen (Gerät muss angeblich gewartet werden).
Nun, Otto Normalbürger hat den Zählerstand sicherlich erst nach der Gewährleistungszeit erreicht..... also muss man die Wartung auch noch bezahlen.
Tja, bei einem Neupreis von sagen wir mal 70-100 Euro wird wohl niemand den Support in Anspruch nehmen.

Wer sich aber auf die Suche macht, findet ein Tool mit dem man den Zähler zurücksetzen kann..... und schon läuft das Ding wieder wie neu. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## octo124 (17. Januar 2007)

Also Softwareprob wäre nur es dann, wenn Canon im Laufe der Fertigung da irgendwas geändert haben sollte. 
Bin im Mom dazu überfragt (evt. findest diesbezüglich was bei druckerchannel), da mein 4200 seit knapp 6 Monaten sehr zufriedenstellend seinen Dienst versieht und ich eh schon eine Abneigung hatte, Drucker billig zu verkaufen und den Fehlbetrag per überteuerter Originalpatronen mehrfach reinzuholen (Original-Komplettset rund 50 € im Laden).
Ob dieser genau so alt wird wie sein Vorgänger = 3 Jahre (dito von Canon), wag ich zu bezweifeln - aber man denkt immer positiv *gg*.
Habe noch ein HP-Multi im Einsatz, aber da ist auch Chip resetten angesagt.

@Dr.Dau - resetten ist klar, vergess aber nicht ab einem gewissen Alter den Filz zum Auffangen der Resttinte zu inzpizieren.
Die Canon-Chips sind noch nicht resettbar.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte den Drucker zuerst zerlegt gehabt..... und bin später (durch puren Zufall) im Internet auf die Möglichkeit des resettens gestossen.
Der Filz sieht noch sehr gut aus. 
Naja, und sonst kann man sich ja auch im Bastelshop o.ä. Ersatz besorgen.


----------



## engel-83 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Ihr Zubehörpatronen verwendet seht Euch mal die Chips an und vergleicht sie optisch miteinander. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, da ich das Selbe Problem hatte, das der Zubehöchip ein kleines Kontaktplättchen mehr hat als das Original, nachdem ich erst nur den Chip getauscht habe.
.
D i e   L ö s u n g :
.
Den kleinen Kontakt am Zubehörchip habe ich mit einem einfachen Klebeband verschlossen und siehe da es funktioniert.
.
Evtl. ist dieser Kontakt für andere Drucker.
Mehr weiss ich nicht


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2010)

Puhh, nen alten Thread rausgekramt..was?! Tatsache ist, dass inzwischen quasi alle Druckertinten nen Chip haben (und Canon beileibe nicht die Ersten waren). Ne Zeitlang hab ich selbst wiederaufgefüllt, aber der Streß/Schmutz mit der Nadel und dem Wiederverschließen des Auffüllloches hat mich eines Besseren belehrt: Die meisten Refill-Läden nehmen die Originalen Patronen entgegen, verrechnen sie gegen die "neuen Wiederaufgefüllten" Original-Tintenpatronen. Seitdem kein Streß mehr und ein weiterhin funktionierender Drucker. Alles ist gut  Somit kostet mich ein Set Patronen für den IP4500 knapp 30Eur anstatt 60Eur.


----------

